# Plastic VS Canvas Bumpers



## bradleyj (Jan 21, 2012)

Just curious what the majority of you out there use and why... Do you use both depending on the season and locations?


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

I use mainly plastic/rubber in the warm season and canvas in the cold. the pvc ones will break in the cold and also tend to get buried in the snow. the Canvas ones stay closer to the surface and hold up well. I can throw a pvc on alot further then a canvas.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

DT's SMT (south mouth trainers) .... A plastic bumper that remains pliable in cold temperatures and doesn't gather snow. Not your $3.99 bumper ... But well worth it!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I second DT for the winter black when snow


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

The Snows said:


> DT's SMT (south mouth trainers) .... A plastic bumper that remains pliable in cold temperatures and doesn't gather snow. Not your $3.99 bumper ... But well worth it!


Yup, these are awesome even in winter.

I put them in the deep freeze and they remained soft. The new Averies turned into bricks as did the N&Bs. 

Dokken makes some nice bumpers made out of the same stuff as the fake ducks, and they stay soft and the snow does not cling, but only in the 2" size. These are good for little pups when they are teething, too.

Also for marks at the park (where I won't use real ducks), when there is deep snow, I got a couple Dokken black ducks to throw. They are big and easier to find in the snow than the black bumpers.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I use canvas bumpers when planting sight blinds on land because they carry more scent...use plastic bumpers on water because of their buoyancy and durabilty

Same reasons on marks....

My only criticism of canvas bumpers is that I have a tendency to lose them in cover (my fault,not the dog's)


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

mitty said:


> Yup, these are awesome even in winter.
> 
> I put them in the deep freeze and they remained soft. The new Averies turned into bricks as did the N&Bs.
> 
> ...



How do you feel that they would hold up with a lot of useage?

john


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

john fallon said:


> How do you feel that they would hold up with a lot of useage?
> 
> john


The Dokkens? The fake ducks are holding up fine, but I don't use them a lot as I usually use birds. I got the black and white Dokken bumpers, and the color did not last---the black did not stay deep black very long, and the white did not stay bright very long. I have had them for 3 years and they have held up ok, but once my dog was through yard work they weren't used much. If I were working a pup through T or something like that during the winter, and I needed more bumpers, they are what I would buy.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

mitty said:


> The Dokkens? The fake ducks are holding up fine, but I don't use them a lot as I usually use birds. I got the black and white Dokken bumpers, and the color did not last---the black did not stay deep black very long, and the white did not stay bright very long. I have had them for 3 years and they have held up ok, but once my dog was through yard work they weren't used much. If I were working a pup through T or something like that during the winter, and I needed more bumpers, they are what I would buy.


The DT SMT's is what I was asking about? Would they hold up in the yard under the daily training pressure of quite a few dogs ?

john


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

john fallon said:


> The DT SMT's is what I was asking about? Would they hold up in the yard under the daily training pressure of quite a few dogs ?
> 
> john


Yes, they are as durable as any other plastic bumper I own. I have mostly Lucky Dogs.

Edit: actually I have only had them a year so I don't know that I can really claim much about durability. But they seem as good as new.


----------



## nick_wilburn (Jun 30, 2012)

i use both and various types and sizes for the dogs. I don't want my dog onl wanting to pick a up a certain type i thinks this makes for a more reliable ff.


----------



## Luc2121 (Dec 29, 2013)

Another vote for dt smt


----------

